# Planet der Affen Box Blu-ray



## Carl (11. September 2011)

Moinsen, möchte mir demnächst die Planet der Affen Box (Teil 1-5) auf Blu-ray kaufen, da wollte ich wissen welche Box soll ich nehmen.

Ich möchte die Box, in der Eroberung vom Planet der Affen und Schlacht um den Planet der Affen als Extended/Unrated Version vorliegt.

Habe diese drei Boxen gefunden:

Planet der Affen: 40 Jahre Evolution Blu-ray Collection Collector's Edition: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray

Planet Of The Apes [Blu-ray] [UK Import]: Amazon.de: The Planet of the Apes: DVD & Blu-ray

Planet der Affen - Legacy Collection [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray


In einigen Kundenbewertungen las ich, dass diese Versionen vorliegen, in andern nicht.

Vielleicht hat ja hier einer einen Plan.


----------



## blackfire2 (11. September 2011)

Also die Alten Filme auf Bluray total sinnlos finde ich,
Hab se auf DVD aber selbst da sieht man das sie nicht an DVD Qualität ran kommt.
Und wenn doch dann würde ich warten bis der 2. Teil von der Neuverfilmung mit drin ist. 
Ist aber halt nur meine Meinung


----------



## Carl (11. September 2011)

blackfire2 schrieb:


> Also die Alten Filme auf Bluray total sinnlos finde ich,
> Hab se auf DVD aber selbst da sieht man das sie nicht an DVD Qualität ran kommt.
> Und wenn doch dann würde ich warten bis der 2. Teil von der Neuverfilmung mit drin ist.
> Ist aber halt nur meine Meinung


 
Du hast sie auf DVD und sie kommen nicht an die DVD Qualität ran?

Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## skdiggy (11. September 2011)

blackfire2 schrieb:


> Also die Alten Filme auf Bluray total sinnlos finde ich,
> Hab se auf DVD aber selbst da sieht man das sie nicht an DVD Qualität ran kommt.
> Und wenn doch dann würde ich warten bis der 2. Teil von der Neuverfilmung mit drin ist.
> Ist aber halt nur meine Meinung


 
du darfst erst urteilen wenn du die Filme auf Blu ray geschaut hast


----------



## Carl (16. September 2011)

Sonst niemand einen Plan?


----------

